# DOUGLAS C-54G SKYMASTER



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 21, 2007)

A beautiful clean scan of the "Handbook Flight Operating Instructions" for the
C-54G and R5D-5.
Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron

Douglas C-54 Skymaster


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Ron for another great one!!!!


----------



## SABURO (Aug 22, 2007)

superb ! thanks ! 

cheers,

Olivier


----------

